
Show HN: Scip – Save money on Uber and Lyft with location arbitrage - LAMike
http://www.askscip.com/
======
conorgil145
Sounds very cool and useful, but I think the site needs to do a better job of
explaining exactly how it works.

Do you need access to my Uber/Lyft credentials or app? Does this integrate
with Uber/Lyft apps somehow, or does it find a ride and then hand it off to
one of those app? I assume that I still pay via Uber/Lyft, is that right? Do
you make any money from me using this app; if yes, how?

Congrats on getting something out there! I'd love to see it on Android so I
could try it :)

------
phreeza
I don't understand how this is supposed to work. What are the 35 locations?

~~~
LAMike
We get rates from a 1/4 mile in multiple directions from your pickup point and
the same for your dropoff point. We do these requests to both Uber and Lyft,
and deliver you the cheapest fare.

Kind of like comparing rates from different airports when traveling, except
the airports are super close and you're riding in a car instead of a plane

